# Tazer FS-Dekor-Kit



## Downhoehl (4. Oktober 2007)

Hab mir endlich meinen lang ersehnten Traum erfüllt und noch ein Tazer FS ergattern können . Der Rahmen ist zwar noch in einem sehr guten Zustand nur würde ich trotzdem gerne den Rahmen über den Winter umpulvern lassen.
Und da kommt auch schon mein Problem:
Wo bekomme ich noch einen original Aufkleber-Satz (der gelb/weisse)für so ein Tazer FS her? Bei HiBike ist er zwar noch gelistet, aber die bekommen ihn doch nicht mehr her! 
@nicerGuyHabt Ihr zufällig noch welche?


----------



## DH_RYDA (5. Oktober 2007)

ich hab mir ein TAzer HT geholt, das ich neu pulvern liess.....werde den UzziVPX-Stickerkit verwenden......der lange weisse schriftzug schaut bestimmt geil aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (5. Oktober 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> ich hab mir ein TAzer HT geholt, das ich neu pulvern liess.....werde den UzziVPX-Stickerkit verwenden......der lange weisse schriftzug schaut bestimmt geil aus!



Dann poste auf jedenfall bitte ein Bild wenn´s fertig ist, für den Fall das es nix wird mit dem Tazer-Kit.....


----------



## DH_RYDA (5. Oktober 2007)

4 SURE!!! yeah


----------



## Downhoehl (8. Dezember 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> 4 SURE!!! yeah



@ DH_RYDA: Ohne dich nerven zu wollen: hast du scho ein Bild vom Tazer mit VPX-Kit?


----------



## DH_RYDA (2. Januar 2008)

http://bmstatic.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/data/9/47576DSC00391-large.JPG ohne sticker


----------

